# Issue in fathers name



## youngstrem (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi 
There is one small spelling mistake in middle name of my fathers name in my passport as my fathers actual name is "Daya Sha*nk*ar Mishra" but in passport its wrongly spelled like "Daya Sha*kn*ar Mishra" ,as NK are swapped.

Now issue is that my company is planning to send me to singapore for work and going to apply visa in next week or so and since its a rare but very urgent opportunity i don't wanna miss it also,kindly suggest me will it effect my via stamping chances or any issue after that..

Kindly suggest me an appropriate solution as what best i can do to grab the opportunity.


----------



## youngstrem (Aug 18, 2013)

And another point to be added correct me if i am wrong that Singapore Employement Pass(EP) doesnt even need fathers name , and my education document has my fathers name "D S Mishra" (Which goes correct with both actual and miss spelled name).


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Unless you apply for a visa for your father to join you, this will be no problem.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

beppi: do they no longer ask for Birth Cert, for EP ? 

Previously they used to ask ..


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes, they probably do.


----------

